# Treating mites



## MissyP

Just wondering what is the most successful way to treat skin mites in goats? I have Ivomectin Pour On and lime sulphur dip. The dosing I've found so far for the pour on is 2ml/50lbs. Is this correct?

Thanks so much for any info/feedback on treating this frustrating problem!


----------



## 8566

can't help with the dosage ....
I give Ivermec Plus orally to treat lice/mites.

I've also used the dog tick/flea drops with great success.


----------



## MissyP

Is it the Ivomectin Plus injectable that you give orally? What's the dosage? Has it been effective for mites? Also, with the dog flea/tick drops--is it Frontline? Do you use the same dosage that you do for a dog?

Thanks so much for your info! I'm really hoping to get this under control before winter hits or I'm going to have some very chilly goats!


----------



## City Mini Ranch

I use the pour on, on the skin, Ivermectin pour on or Cydectin pour on. I use it, a couple times, I think it was 21 days apart. My Nigerian kept having crusty ears and on the nose plus some flakey skin on the body, so treating her for a fungus also was needed. I think the mites caused a seconday fungal infection to take hold. Others give Ivermectin injectable, and inject it, getting good results, but I'd rather pour on some stuff instead.


----------



## lmsuit

I have kids 9 weeks old, and one 5 weeks old. They have been scratching their ears and I found a red bite on the 9 week old's belly with a few black specks. Is this mites or lice? How to treat? I don't like to give injections but can if I have to


----------



## ksalvagno

Ivomec injectible can be given at 1cc per 40 lbs. I would inject it for mites.


----------



## happybleats

Karen is correct.most effective treatment in Ivomac injected once a week for three weeks...

1 cc per 40#


----------



## ladysun

Not sure of the effectiveness in treating a problem thats already established, but we swear by food grade Diatomaceous Earth around the farm. I dust my goats and poultry with it...and always sprinkle some around when we muck out barns or coops...have never had any type of infestation problem, as well as the fact it's a drying agent, so it will help keep the barn dryer longer.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I'm thinking I have mights, OK not me but ALL of my goats including my 4 day & 2 week olds. Can I give them a tiny amount of injectable Ivomec or just go with a topical? 1cc per 40 lbs would be 1/5 cc for an 8 lber??


----------



## happybleats

With babies...I try not to use ivomac injected...DE is good for them put in a sock and pat them lightly, work it in. making sure to avoid mouth,nose and eyes..If the mites are bad..you can use 7 dust the same way as DE..again..very lightly..always make sure DE is food grade..it should be white powder..not grey..Equisect is good safe to use too


----------



## tinkerbelltkb

i Need help with one of my goats, we have 3 goats and all of the sudden one of our goats has lost all of his hair and just is acting like it does not feel well they think they are pigs and eat anything i give them in the junk food of scrap food, i give them our stale bread, chips, candy canes, bananas, oranges, apples, any kind of fruit but i hate to admit it i gave them chocolate too, sorry didn't know not too they made it through that, but know the no hair.. I am assuming it is mites, but why would one and not the others? what do I do, this farming thing is new to us can someone help me out..


----------



## happybleats

small amounts of treats such as bread and fruit are ok..but a well balance feeding program is what will help keep them healthy..sounds like your guy needs balance,, for a while I would cut all treats, give hay/alfalfa and graze only...fresh water and a quality loose mineral. Take his temp to be sure he doesnt have a fever (101.5-103.5 is normal range)..I would have a fecal done to check worm load but f you can not have one done I would worm with Ivomec plus (1 cc per 40# sub Q) or Valbazen (1 cc per 10# oral) check the inner lower eye lids for color..if they are very pale do the worming 3 times ten days apart then once more in 30 days to cover them well..the ivomec plus will help with mites as well, so mightbe a better choice..(it does sting, so expect reaction)


----------



## happybleats

here is a article that give reasons for hair loss

http://kinne.net/hairloss.htm


----------



## halliemom56

So if you have milking does, and treat for mites. How long do you not drink the milk???


----------



## happybleats

> So if you have milking does, and treat for mites. How long do you not drink the milk???


Milk withholding time for ivermectin:
In the US: 36 days
In the UK: 14 days

Many don't wait near that long..some only 4 days....


----------



## Gertie

City Mini Ranch, how did you treat the secondary fungal infection? I've got the same thing going on. ) :


----------



## Allyson

I'm new to goats so I'm wanting to ask before I do anything. We have 3 Nubian/Angora doe-lings ([email protected] & [email protected]) I think my 3 month old has mites. She's very fare so it's hard to see any flaking or lice but she is itching like crazy. She'll scratch her neck and ears like a dog and chews on her sides and is rubbing on pretty much everything and also shakes her head like a dog shaking off water. Her ears have tiny little crusties on them and she has lost a small amount of hair on each ear, the same spot on each ear, closest to her neck when her ear is laying flat. I've read that she'll have balding patches/hair loss, flaky skin, rough coat and crusty spots if it's mites. She has some of this but not all, no rough coat no hair loss/balding patches other than those spots on her ears. I have Ivermec I can give her orally or I can find some DE or 7 Dust but that might take a bit to ship. I also have some Goat Protector shampoo type stuff that says it's protects against fleas, lice and mites. Will this get rid of them or just stop her from getting them after I get rid of them? I'd rather not use Ivermec if I don't have to but I will if this case sounds pretty bad. They spend their day browsing and I give a handful of Alfalfa and goat text at night. We've had a very dry and warmish summer, she's eating, drinking, playing and acting the same as she always has and the others don't seem to have any of these symptoms (except for a small amount of scratching, nothing excessive) even though they all sleep together. Any advice?


----------



## Goats Rock

Bump


----------



## ksalvagno

You need to inject Ivomec using the injectable type. 1cc per 40 lbs. Do 3 times, 10 days apart.


----------



## Crazyanimallady

happybleats said:


> Karen is correct.most effective treatment in Ivomac injected once a week for three weeks...
> 
> 1 cc per 40#


----------



## Crazyanimallady

Can this be given to pregnant does?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Ivermectin can. Ivermectin Plus cannot.


----------



## toth boer goats

Not early term though.


----------



## Warrior

We have mites to our fainting goats.......what treatment is easiest for a herd of 25 does with kids along side...some are 2 weeks old.


----------



## toth boer goats

Ivomec pour on, blue liquid one, 1 cc per 20 lbs along the topline.


----------



## Warrior

toth boer goats said:


> Ivomec pour on, blue liquid one, 1 cc per 20 lbs along the topline.


thank you


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------

